# Double needle sewing questions from a rookie



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We have several zig-zag machines in our collection that have dual spool pegs.

They are if I'm remembering right:

>Bernina 930 (Wifes machine, she won't let me touch it. :nono
>Singer 538 (Wifes first machine, I fixed one problem and another showed up)
>Singer 4622A ( $3.00 Yard sale machine, sews great but stiff from non use)
>Kenmore 158-13470 ( $3.75 at a thrift store, sews up a storm )
>Dial 'N Sew ???? ( Rescued from the curb after a yard sale. Wood case busted all to pieces, but the machine runs great. I fixed the case. )

OK, The Singers, Kenmore, Bernina all have the needles that when in place the flat faces the rear. 
When using double needles they sit crosswise and I can see how they work. 

But, here is my big question, the Dial 'N Sew is set up like any other straight stitch with the needle flat facing right. 
If you put a double needle in this one it faces front to rear rather than side to side. This machine has tracks worn into the thread guides from it's previous owner who obviously ran dual threads and dual needles.

But how the heck did they do it? There is no way a dual needle, at least those I've seen, will work in this machine.

Can any of you explain this to me? I have a bunch of dual needles and want to make pretty stitches with 'em. :happy2: 

Joe


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The Singer FW's, 201's and 301's are all straight stitch only machines, the needles go in those with the flat side to the left, so double check that.

On my Singer 401, it doesn't use a "double" needle, but two standard needles inserted side by side.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

not all machines can use a twin needle - refer to your manual.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

westbrook,

Over on The Ruger Forum the pat answer for a simple question is "RTFM". 
Well, in this case I don't have a manual to read. And even though I've looked and looked I can't find any mention of a "DIAL 'N SEW" machine to get a manual. This machine is a rescuee that my wife found on a curb just tossed out. The wooden case was broken to pieces and the machine was missing it's bobbin carrier. I fixed the case, lot's of glue and clamping later it's solid but ugly, and we replaced the bobbin carrier.
It sews up a storm. It has two spool pegs and there is wear tracks on the thread guides where it has been run with two threads. 

Hense my question on how the dickens can it be a dual thread machine with the needle facing the wrong way? Unless somewhere in the past they made needles for this machine. 

I don't know.

Joe


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

thread on each spool, the threads will all go in the same guides, uptake lever and then the....
make sure that each thread goes between ||| <--tension discs ..one thread between each disc.

The thread will divide again when you get to the area above the needle there is 2 thread guides so the thread can once again be split

I would hand wheel several turns to make sure the needles fit between the zig zag needle plate.

The top of the fabric will have to rosw of stitching ========= the bottom of the fabric will have a zig zag look wwwwwwwwwwww

this is also referred to as a Mock Cover Hem! used on knits.

make sure the needle plate can accommodate what ever size twin needle you are using. you don't want the needles to come down on the plate.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have my Kenmore I mentioned above out right now. It is set up for double needles and I'm working with it. Very interesting watching two different colors of thread appear on the material.

Joe


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe, I looked, and it seems the Dial 'N Sew was probably made by Tacony. Here is their web site:

http://www.tacony.com/

You might try e-mailing them for a manual.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Tinker said:


> Joe, I looked, and it seems the Dial 'N Sew was probably made by Tacony. Here is their web site:
> 
> http://www.tacony.com/
> 
> You might try e-mailing them for a manual.


Thinker,
Thanks, I'll explore the link. The home page doesn't look like they have much to do with sewing, but it does mention it.

.....................................................

Kenmore sews really nice with a double needle. Will have to explore the possibilities some more.

Joe


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Tinker,

Got ahold of Tacony. One of the guys there is doing research for me on this machine. I'm hoping for the best.

Joe


----------

